# novices what strike through looks like! (burnt paint)



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

thought i would show the novices out there what burnt paint looks like. i only did this today on my bonnet as its getting replaced anyway. this is what you want to avoid!!!! one pass on my bonnet with a wool bonnet and u-pol 333 :buffer: !

also some orange peel on second photo aswell at the edge.


----------



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

1 pass ? How long was you holding it there for ,I carnt see one pass burning through the clear light that not if the buffer is moving ,I do bits of painting etc all the time and I can put 3 coats of clear on ,and 1200. 1500 ,2000 and sometimes 3000 a panel and give the buffer some right welly and I've never had that happen to me ,also Oem paint are not flatted etc so there's more to play with


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

Dez58pop said:


> 1 pass ? How long was you holding it there for ,I carnt see one pass burning through the clear light that not if the buffer is moving ,I do bits of painting etc all the time and I can put 3 coats of clear on ,and 1200. 1500 ,2000 and sometimes 3000 a panel and give the buffer some right welly and I've never had that happen to me ,also Oem paint are not flatted etc so there's more to play with


my bonnet was painted at some stage i think as there is a bit where it has reacted its cracked in a line of x`s lol only way i could describe it there. plus im only using this as bit of advice for people who are new to this to show them results of what can happen.:thumb:


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

My contribution .....

Wet sanded and buffed a panel on my navara where a huge scratch was and got carried away with removing the scratch.










You can just see where I've removed the clear


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shots like this make me think I would never trust myself with a machine polish, hand polish all the way thanks!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nick3814 said:


> Shots like this make me think I would never trust myself with a machine polish, hand polish all the way thanks!


You'd struggle to do that with a da trust me. Even with a rotary it's not that easy. The only thing i can think of is there was minimal clearcoat on the op's car for him to burn through with just a pass. Not something i've ever seen
:detailer:


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

as i have already said someone had painted the bonnet and obviously done a crap job of it which is y im replacing the bonnet altogther. 

nick 3814/ that defect was to do with someone who hasnt painted my bonnet correctly. machine polishing saves time and effort and couldnt fault machine polishing. have faith my friend lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

nick3814 said:


> Shots like this make me think I would never trust myself with a machine polish, hand polish all the way thanks!


You won't do this with a DA.


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

LeeH said:


> You won't do this with a DA.


very true leeH i did this on purpose as im replacing bonnet anyway


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That top one looks like the backing plate might have dug in when you were flowing over the lumps


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

stangalang said:


> That top one looks like the backing plate might have dug in when you were flowing over the lumps


Yeah I'd agree with that, that's definitely a hit of the plate.


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

stangalang said:


> That top one looks like the backing plate might have dug in when you were flowing over the lumps


your actually probably right i used the wool pad that come with the silverline rotary i got


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

LeeH said:


> You won't do this with a DA.


Even with a very abrasive pad and polish? I bought my first DA last week and need to revisit my bonnet (all I have done so far. Trying to get used to it on the easiest bit of the car). After seeing this I'm now getting worried about taking too much off.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Like anything its safe to use with common sense thats all, check your work regularly and dont jump it with the most aggressive combo! We all have to start somewhere, you clay etc many processes have risks just machine polishing seems to get highlighted more i guess


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> Like anything its safe to use with common sense thats all, check your work regularly and dont jump it with the most aggressive combo! We all have to start somewhere, you clay etc many processes have risks just machine polishing seems to get highlighted more i guess


My car has really bad swirls... I dont think they previous owner knew what a sponge was... let alone a wash mitt.

I have gone over it with Megs #105 and the orange 'cutting pad' and there are still some left.

#Worried


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Saamm93 said:


> Even with a very abrasive pad and polish? I bought my first DA last week and need to revisit my bonnet (all I have done so far. Trying to get used to it on the easiest bit of the car). After seeing this I'm now getting worried about taking too much off.


You are right to be cautious. ANY machine type can ruin a car in seconds in inexperienced hands. This is not scare mongering. Those who say a da "can't damage" paint don't see the bigger picture. There is more to polishing than just the face of a pad and polish, the side of the pad, the backing plate, the entire machine itself are all flowing over the paint and can ALL cause damage. However, and most crucially, if you are spatially aware, cautious and concentrate ANY machine is now an artist's tool that can create a master peice. As long as you are informed of the associated dangers and recognise it CAN happen to you, you can be the latter


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

danny-wax said:


> your actually probably right i used the wool pad that come with the silverline rotary i got


:doublesho yeah that will have done it! Those wrap on bonnets are nasty.


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

im sorry if i have scared anyone with this thread wasnt my intention! feeling pretty guilty right now looking at some of the posts! i done this on purpose with the intention of replacing the bonnet anyway! someone didnt paint my bonnet right obviously not enough clearcoat,laquer on it otherwise this wouldnt of happened. maybe this thread should be deleted as it seems to be causing bit of a scare among new people on here!


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

danny-wax said:


> im sorry if i have scared anyone with this thread wasnt my intention! feeling pretty guilty right now looking at some of the posts! i done this on purpose with the intention of replacing the bonnet anyway! someone didnt paint my bonnet right obviously not enough clearcoat,laquer on it otherwise this wouldnt of happened. maybe this thread should be deleted as it seems to be causing bit of a scare among new people on here!


I think it's helpful. Shows people what will happen if they are carful enough. Well that's what I have taken anyway


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It is VERY helpful. There is so much misinformation on here, a thread with honest replies and visuals is only a good thing.


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

I put my hands up, mines wasn't ment, I took measurements before beginning then got carried away with remove the scratch


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The only thing i'd say to any novices, is to do something like that to your paint is user error, NOT the machine. Under NORMAL circumstances that won't happen.
As i said earlier, lack of clearcoat is asking for trouble. At the end of the day the clear's what's being polished anyway, not the paint. I'm not suggesting to just jump in willy nilly, but if you check your paint, with a paint detective or whatever, practice your technique on an old panel or bonnet, start with a finishing pad and polish then you'll be fine. The op's car isn't your typical example of what will happen, it's an example of what CAN happen. But if you've got enough clearcoat then it won't happen under normal circumstances, ie - correct technique etc. Scraping the paint with the backing plate edge or whatever, is user error. But if you feel wary, or not confident with these machines, then don't use them.
But there's nothing to be scared of if used correctly


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

LeeH said:


> You won't do this with a DA.


sorry but you're wrong, i dont it twice on my old mx5 a while back

no BS either, on the edges


----------

